# 07' GIANT Rainier with Bomber 888rc fork



## Dirtrider77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey everyone just wanted some comments and answers to a question about the bike i just set up.

I recently bought a 2007 Giant Rainier along with a pair of Marzocchi Bomber 888rc forks 200mm of travel in desperation for a good freeride/jumping bike(yes this bike is a hardtail). Im 5'10" 135 pounds. What do you think about this interesting combination and do you know of any further upgrades that might improve the characteristics of this bike. this is the first bike that i've paid more than a few hundred bucks for but i dont have the thousands for anything crazy so i thought this might work out well. my previous bike was a 2005 Giant Yukon that was good for about a year of jumping/thrashing then everything slowly started deteriorating on it.

so yah some opinions would be awsome


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

i think that this is a terrible terrible very unsafe idea. that fork far exceeds the max travel, and you will probably discover, much to your chagrin that a 888rc will rip the headtube right off, probably coming down a jump. it will also completely rake the bike out making it suck to ride. I would suggest getting something like a used kona stinky or specialized bighit, you can probably find one for around 800 if you're patient, or if you could look at something like a kona scab or some other freeride/jump bike. 

a rainier with a 888 is very, very, very unsafe, and will void any warranties on the bike and probably the fork. More importantly you will hurt yourself.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

for reference, here's the thread where this started:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=327339

Guess he didn't believe us.

Note where he said he'd lean on the warranty if the headtube sheared off.


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

Let me see if I got this straight. You put an eight inch double crown fork on this bike?:










You are either very naive and ignorant, or very foolish. Everyone is telling you not to do it. Get a clue!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

It voids your warranty,will ride like a hog and will rip your headtube right off. I hope you have good health/dental insurance.


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

Kid, if you're going to use that frame, do yourself a favor, and sell the fork, and buy a fork that is more appropriate, like this one:


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

what are you thinking?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

dowst said:


> what are you thinking?


The kid must have a death wish.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

wasn't there some other bloke just a little while back that wanted to put an 888 on an XC hardtail, or was it a Boxxer?

what the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## Dirtrider77 (Aug 10, 2007)

i was thinking about it i havent done it yet. and its not gonna happen im gettin a GIANT Reign for 900 just 100 more


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Dirtrider77 said:


> I recently bought a 2007 Giant Rainier along with a pair of Marzocchi Bomber 888rc forks..





Dirtrider77 said:


> i was thinking about it* i havent done it yet*. and its not gonna happen im gettin a GIANT Reign for 900 just 100 more


I'm confused now...


----------



## Dirtrider77 (Aug 10, 2007)

i had the rainier on layaway so i could do some more research i got the forks for 300 almost new thats the only reason im tryin to find a bike to put them on


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

And now you're going to put the 888 on the Reign? That's a *slight* improvement over the Rainier, but still a stupid idea. The Reign isn't engineered for that big of a fork either.....you're just asking to rip the headtube off of the Reign too.

The only bike in the (current) Giant line-up that you should put a DC fork on is the Glory.....

--Ben


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

a Reign is far from an ideal candidate for a 200mm 888
the frame is meant for a 150-170mm fork, like a Fox 36, and is going to ride and feel like sh!t with the 888

what you need is an older Faith, or a new Glory.. those bikes were made for the 888


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah, I ride a Reign and wouldn't dream of putting a dual crown 9" fork on it, it's just too much! The 888 is only appropriate on a full on downhill bike, don't try to put it on anything that it wasn't intended for. What setup does your Reign come with, maybe you could sell the 888 and put the money towards a sweet all mountain fork or some other upgrades?


----------



## Dirtrider77 (Aug 10, 2007)

well the reign i could get has some low grade forks on it but its only 900


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

If you have a pair of marzocchi 888 forks you could sell three of them and then with that money put together a pretty nice bike for the last one.


----------



## Dirtrider77 (Aug 10, 2007)

or i could keep the forks and buy a BigHit frame and build a nice bike. i really do not know what to do. i have the forks, a few hundred bucks, and some possible bikes that i could get fairly soon(rainier or reign) but i guess neither of those bikes are a very good idea


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

Jayem said:


> If you have a pair of marzocchi 888 forks you could sell three of them and then with that money put together a pretty nice bike for the last one.


HAHA....Nice! I never really understood why people refer to a fork as something plural, a pair is just plain silly.


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

Dirtrider77 said:


> or i could keep the forks and buy a BigHit frame and build a nice bike. i really do not know what to do. i have the forks, a few hundred bucks, and some possible bikes that i could get fairly soon(rainier or reign) but i guess neither of those bikes are a very good idea


Oh, so you really do have more than one 888 fork? Do you work for Marzocchi or something?


----------



## Dirtrider77 (Aug 10, 2007)

no haha i just need to kick that habit of saying forks i have one fork


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

Dirtrider77 said:


> no haha i just need to kick that habit of saying forks i have one fork


Just bustin your balls brutha


----------



## Dirtrider77 (Aug 10, 2007)

yah haha. im gonna try to find an 05 or 06 bighit for around 1000 and probally sell the fork. or maybe save it for the bighit


----------



## mwcet8k (Jun 17, 2004)

Might want to look into this:

http://wheelworld.com/itemdetails.cfm?catalogId=39&id=4595

Edit: Looks like you have to buy it at one of the stores. Your other thread is in the Norcal forum, so maybe you're within reasonable driving distance?


----------



## Dirtrider77 (Aug 10, 2007)

wow that is insane. good deals.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

eabos said:


> HAHA....Nice! I never really understood why people refer to a fork as something plural, a pair is just plain silly.


Cheers for keeping it lighthearted. I'm just an evil old troll.


----------



## Dirtrider77 (Aug 10, 2007)

yea im in the bay area thanks


----------



## ammarhio (Jul 26, 2006)

get yourself a 2006 Giant AC, and BTW, ur a Fuc8ing retart for even concidering a tri-8 on a comfort bike. MAY GOD HAVE MERCY ON YOUR SOUL!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Ranier is not a comfort bike... it's an entry level mountain bike.

IIRC, earlier Giant ACs were not cleared for DC forks.


----------



## ammarhio (Jul 26, 2006)

yeah 2003 AC's and on


----------



## ammarhio (Jul 26, 2006)

i said 2006 giant Ac in my original post BTW


----------



## downhill mike (Mar 12, 2005)

Dirtrider77 said:


> yah haha. im gonna try to find an 05 or 06 bighit for around 1000 and probally sell the fork. or maybe save it for the bighit


I have a 2004 Big Hit frame I would sell for $100.00 + freight.
I am not sure about putting an 888 on it though. It's the spec not the comp or expert model and came with a 5.5 inch travel fork.
The bike was a rental at W'face Mnt. and the frames held up great. We sold all the others complete last winter and have 1 frame only left we would sell cheap.

Downhill Mike
www.downhillmike.com
Size does matter!


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

dowst said:


> what are you thinking?


He isn't. that's the problem :madman:


----------



## Dirtrider77 (Aug 10, 2007)

*alrite everyone..*

thanks for the info and the criticism haha i just perchased a 2007 Specialized BigHit on sale for 1,300 new from a bike shop and the fork is going on it so i think im all set for the parks

-Wes


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

good plan.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Come on, no ones asked for pics yet.
I want a pic, It will make me feel better.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

New forum rule! Anyone new or not with a bike set up similair we have to ask for pics first the n the ridecualing and bantering can start. This way when we question ourselves for getting on the poor fool we can look at the pic get a luagh and continue to rag...


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

sell the fork and bike or bikes and all your other belongings and just get a kick ass downhill bike. if your so interested in a bighit than get a 08 bighit3 those come with a 888 anyways. and they look badass. im pretty sure they're purple and black. thats are way cooler than the reign. you could probably even find someone willing to sell you a 2006 bighit and you could put your 888 on that. i have a boxxer on my 06 bighit. you jsut have to get a longer stroke shock so it doesnt rake out the front so much. thats what i did and it rides amazing. All the bighit frames are pretty much the same except for paint and graphics which dont really matter cuz mine is getting powdercoated black and gold. all super shiny black with gold pin striping and my name in gold on the top tube where it used to say bighit. but back to the point. unless you want to knock all your teeth out than dont do it.


----------



## Dirtrider77 (Aug 10, 2007)

so yah as i said i got an 07 bighit 2 doesnt come with 888 so i put mine on it so its basically a bighit 3

this is the bike


this is the fork


----------



## Dirtrider77 (Aug 10, 2007)

i just bought this bike and i had the fork so im set


----------



## mwcet8k (Jun 17, 2004)

Very nice!! You'll be really happy with that setup.


----------



## Dirtrider77 (Aug 10, 2007)

yea i think it'l work out really well. i might get a new front crank set 2-speed with a brush guard and some new bars but that should be it


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

"_so yah as i said i got an 07 bighit 2 doesnt come with 888 so i put mine on it so its basically a bighit 3_"

The BigHit 2 has 7.5 inches of rear travel from a 2.50 stroke, the BigHit 3 has 8.2 inches from a 2.75 stroke DHX.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

doublepost


----------



## Dirtrider77 (Aug 10, 2007)

well yah but fork wise


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

Dirtrider77 said:


> i might get a new front crank set 2-speed with a brush guard


drugs are bad.. mmmkay.. :nono:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

The fork you showed is a 2007 888 Rc2x while you "got" a 2005 888rc


----------



## Dirtrider77 (Aug 10, 2007)

i have an rc2x sorry if i didnt put that


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

You got a 2007 888 RC2x for 300 bucks?


I smell BS


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

I might also suggest a super monster T that would be perfect for your bicycle!


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

ammarhio said:


> i said 2006 giant Ac in my original post BTW


There's no such thing. The last year they made ACs was 2004, if I remember right.


----------



## Dirtrider77 (Aug 10, 2007)

yes 6 rides on it. guy who sold it was sponsored i guess


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> You got a 2007 888 RC2x for 300 bucks?
> 
> I smell BS


And that is some stinky-ass BS too....


----------



## Dirtrider77 (Aug 10, 2007)

the reason i made this forum in the first place is because i had a bomber 888 rc2x fork and no bike so why would i make all of this up. im trying to find out information about bikes and which ones are good for what, not argue about what variation of what brand fork i have


----------

